# acciona ferries



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Just booked a return portsmouth/bilbao/portsmouth crossing, outward 14th dec. inward 21st feb. for an amazing £404.10 that is with a VIP cabin. You can get it £100 cheaper if you choose an inside cabin.

It does not seem to be worth travelling through France at this time of year and taking the cost into account it certainly is worthwhile using the Acciona ferry.

Anyone else travelling on those dates :!: and would like too meet up :?: we will be pleased to do so.

(Now upto 74 emails about subs. sorry off topic)

Bob


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hallo Bob - there's posh - VIP cabin! 

Very appealing price. I checked for an August crossing (one way) and after it insisting on giving the price in euros, I managed to bash it into submission and get price in sterling. Very good even for that time of year. However it only seemed to go up to "under 2.8" high. I think we are just on 2.8 with the air con box so would not wish to risk it. Second thoughts - might be well worth ringing them for a real person to check about height restrictions. Like the Norfolk line web site they are not as geared up for us as we would like.

Thanks for the info.

Sue


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Sue, no problem with height as we are a smidge over 3mts with camos dish and we are told it's ok.

They do carry coaches as well as cars/caravans/motorhomes ect. according to the web site.

Bob


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Bob - thanks for that, think I'll ring them for a quote.

Sue


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Sue, don't ring them direct or web site, use the caravan club, or the caravanning and camping club as they have the deals. Booking on line is £550 (vip berth) £450 (inside berth), you will get a £100 reduction using the clubs booking system.

Bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Acciona ferry*

Acciona

How do you pronounce that?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

AC. FERRIES believe it or not, it's part of Acciona company and that is who you book with.

Bob


----------



## torquayite (May 1, 2005)

But I don't think they take dogs.
One can from Plymouth to Santander, but only if one has an awful lot of money.
Peter.


----------

